# Awhile and A While



## SeaBreeze (Aug 20, 2019)

I know I misuse these words a lot because I often use the word awhile in sentences, I just used it in a vacuuming thread.  Even after reading the explanation, it's still a bit confusing.  Will get back to it someday when I'm really ready to pay attention. 

Do you ever question your use of the word awhile, or is it just me?

https://www.grammar.com/a_while_vs._awhile


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2019)

I'll do it in awhile in a while...


----------

